# Many Arms



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

(Pint)After hearing that the last beano was a success at the Manchester Arms the next one will be on the 3rd October, same place same time.
All welcome.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Many Arms? that's an octupus Alan (Jester)
Seriously, I hadn't been in there for years but it hasn't really changed that much, a lick of paint here and there but pretty much the same. I expected to see Sid propping the bar up and "Saggy" Hatch come walking through the door. I'll be away for the next one but hope to make the one after.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

RayJordandpo said:


> Many Arms? that's an octupus Alan (Jester)
> Seriously, I hadn't been in there for years but it hasn't really changed that much, a lick of paint here and there but pretty much the same. I expected to see Sid propping the bar up and "Saggy" Hatch come walking through the door. I'll be away for the next one but hope to make the one after.


Whilst passing a moment or two reading problem page in wife's magazine, came across article concerning ghostly happenings in Manny Arms. Apparently she is called Beryl, any of you guys mislaid her indoors?


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

roddy said:


> Whilst passing a moment or two reading problem page in wife's magazine, came across article concerning ghostly happenings in Manny Arms. Apparently she is called Beryl, any of you guys mislaid her indoors?
> 
> Will be in Manny Arms with the lads on Wednesday Rod, Its our local every other Wednesday we all meet up thete and get blathered. There was a little bit of a "happening" 4 - 5 weeks ago when the landlady caught site of some one/thing on the CCTV, but that was laid to rest when some rotten spoil sport spent the day in the pub with all kinds of electronic gear proving that there aint no ghost, me and the lads were most upset.(Night) I will tell the lads you were asking Rod, and Ill get a round in from you!!! you can pay me back next time I see you.


----------

